

Show HN: A million dollars isn't cool...you know what ISN'T cool? Facebook. - jmjerlecki

It has been time for me to start a blog. So I did. I wanted to share and get HN's thoughts. I wrote about Facebook and how it isn't cool. I think we should make something different. Check it out here:
http://jmjerlecki.posterous.com/a-million-dollars-isnt-coolyou-know-what-isnt
======
mindcrime
Interestingly enough, I started thinking about the "What would you do with
Myspace" post (from a week or so ago) this morning, and the thing that came to
mind was "Kick out all of the old / uncool people, refocus on music and cool
activities. Make a site focused on people who are in bands, or go to live
shows, people who are into extreme sports, etc., etc." In short, make
something "cool" as opposed to a site full of people's moms and aunts and
grandmothers, etc.

But since I'm 37, there's a part of me that wants to tell me (and the OP) to
"go f!%# yourself, with your 'kick out the old people' crap." :-)

Seriously though, I don't think it's age per-se that matters, it's just about
attracting people who are cool, for some value of "cool" regardless of age. A
site with no Farmville, no middle aged housewives (well, maybe, if they're
MILFs and up for some fun), and no grandmothers, no boring ass Uncle George
types, could possibly gain some traction. Maybe.

~~~
jmjerlecki
You are right. Maybe it's not age that matters. Maybe its mindset. Me being 23
authoring this is naive enough to think its age.

F*^&k Farmville. :)

